# Post songs that best represent your writing



## glutton (May 6, 2017)

As in, share some songs that really embody the themes you tend to write about. I'll start -






Abundant Girl Pride! XD


----------



## glutton (May 6, 2017)

And a second one (song starts at 21:56, it's the ending theme):


----------



## FifthView (May 6, 2017)

I'll bite although I have different themes, not always easily overlapping.


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 6, 2017)

This is so far the best vocalized music to represent my recent work. I am unsure of the language used in the music, but it is very tempting to listen.


----------



## Nomadica (May 6, 2017)

Ah yes I really like that kind of epic music Tangle Shine. I'm going for epic but I think I'm going for a slightly darker feeling with my story.


----------



## Nomadica (May 6, 2017)

With a bit of this


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 6, 2017)

This is my alternate set of vocalized musics which almost make me stunned.


----------



## RedAngel (May 6, 2017)

The song is slightly loud so you may want to turn the volume down at first.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 6, 2017)

This is the the song that came to serve as the foundation for the mood of my first attempt at a novel (still not done).





I don't really do very well with a lot of epic/bombastic music, but then my stories are also kind of low-key.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 6, 2017)

Where to start?!?! Several of my characters have their own playlists, and I almost always listen to music while writing and brainstorming, so...there's a lot. I'll...pick some at random 

This song inspires me so much for one of my story ideas (it's actually on a playlist I started for that story) and also this one evokes one of my most important settings so well. This is just such an evocative and beautiful song. Aaaahhh. 

Mark Eliyahu - Journey - YouTube

Crywolf's music is dark, weird and full of wrenching feeling, much like my writing. If we're talking about what artists represent the themes of my writing as a whole, I'd say this one is among them: 

Crywolf - We Never Asked For This - YouTube 

For inspiration; Audiomachine, Really Slow Motion, and Two Steps from Hell are all great for sinking into brainstorming of fantastical ideas: 

audiomachine - Creation - YouTube

This is one of the songs I use to get "in the zone" for my WIP: 

Arkasia - Pandemonium - YouTube

Of course, I could post literally hundreds more...The crafting of my playlists was time-consuming...


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 6, 2017)

^ familiar already with a lot of the stuff y'all are posting! Great stuff!


----------



## RedAngel (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Mythopoet (May 6, 2017)

Hmmmm.... probably this.


----------



## Nomadica (May 6, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie that violin in journey is gorgeous! I feel like it's fondling my eardrums.


----------



## Insolent Lad (May 6, 2017)

Of course, the songs that best represent my writing are the ones I wrote for my trailers.


----------



## evolution_rex (May 6, 2017)

I think this perfectly fits with what I want my writing to be like. On the surface it sounds like a 50s pop song but with something unsettling and dreamlike about it. And of course those incredibly cryptic lyrics. The haunting atmosphere is what I like to replicate as much as possible.

This song, by the way, is part of an album that is often described as an unofficial soundtrack to the television series Twin Peaks and shares similar themes and imagery and is also produced by the same person.


----------



## Ban (May 6, 2017)

Don't really know why. Maybe I just want to share this unknown little gem.


----------



## evolution_rex (May 6, 2017)

RedAngel said:


> TV On The Radio - Province - YouTube





Banten said:


> Sangfroid - At Long Last - YouTube
> 
> Don't really know why. Maybe I just want to share this unknown little gem.


I really enjoyed both of these.

This song doesn't stylistically match my writing like the song in my last post, but it was majorly influential in creating my horror manuscript (so much so that I contemplated naming the title after the song, or naming it something similar). The song is about how the world looks like it's on the brink of destruction, but this song was made in the early 80s and no destruction ever came, and that had me thinking. There are people no matter what era you're in that suspects the world is about to end, and that was an interesting theme that I began to toy in my head, which eventually led me to other ideas.


----------



## Nomadica (May 6, 2017)

evolution_rex said:


> There are people no matter what era you're in that suspects the world is about to end



Eventually, one of these days they might be right.


----------



## RedAngel (May 6, 2017)




----------



## evolution_rex (May 6, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> Eventually, one of these days they might be right.


Very true. I'm an optimist in regard to humanity though, and I believe that whatever disasters come our way (and most likely cause), we'll be able to adapt and survive as a species. So what I took from that was the idea of adaptation, and I had the idea of a character who was afraid of the world around him and the story of a character realizing that he needs to change in order to live in this world. I suffer from avoidant personality disorder and agoraphobia, so it was pretty personal to me, and I thought that parallels were interesting enough to write a story on.

Anyway, here's another song that I think inspires my writing. It's melancholic, but really, really beautiful. The lyrics are phenomenal and paints wonderful images in my head. I don't think many can find the same beauty in it that I do but it's honestly one of my favorite songs (the lyrics are also on my signature.)


----------



## A. E. Lowan (May 6, 2017)

We listen to very long playlists and sometimes change things up with movie soundtracks, but this song always reminds us of Seahaven, the city we write about.


----------



## RedAngel (May 6, 2017)

I always try to find a song for each chapter that embodies the feeling I want it to have. Also that way if I come back to the chapter later the song brings me right back to when I wrote it which helps me a lot.


----------



## FifthView (May 6, 2017)

My playlists change also. Last week I've been listing to the Children of Dune soundtrack; today, it's been Holst: The Planets.

My earlier post was for one theme that seems to reappear in my stories. But for plot? For the horror that might appear here and there, or the sudden armed fight, or...? Yeah, I'd need to post YouTube vids of my entire library, heh.


----------



## Nomadica (May 6, 2017)

evolution_rex said:


> Very true. I'm an optimist in regard to humanity though, and I believe that whatever disasters come our way (and most likely cause), we'll be able to adapt and survive as a species. So what I took from that was the idea of adaptation, and I had the idea of a character who was afraid of the world around him and the story of a character realizing that he needs to change in order to live in this world. I suffer from avoidant personality disorder and agoraphobia, so it was pretty personal to me, and I thought that parallels were interesting enough to write a story on.


Interesting. I have claustrophobia and PTSD so I understand how fear can get in the way of life. I think a story like that could resonate with a lot of people.


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2017)

A. E. Lowan said:


> We listen to very long playlists and sometimes change things up with movie soundtracks, but this song always reminds us of Seahaven, the city we write about.



Oh my god, I love that song! I turn it up every time I hear it on the radio. Reminds me of Frostbite, the vampire WIP that I've been ignoring for the last few months. 

I don't really listen to music a lot when I'm writing, but Muse is one of the bands I turn to when I really need inspiration for something. 

I also love the bard's songs from Dragon Age: Inquisition--this one is my favorite. Its melody is based on an old Irish song, An Gaoth Aneas ("The Wind From the South") and it has this fragile, wistful air of lost innocence that suits my main WIP. At its core, the story I'm telling is about the "lost peoples" and their suffering under imperial conquerors; this song perfectly captures that mood.


----------



## pmmg (May 6, 2017)

I fear you all may not like my taste in music. Most of these are too upbeat, and er... anime-ish for me. 

Like many, I do listen to music when I write, but I find the songs change over time. I think I pick them more for the mood they set than the actual words, but its a plus is the words move me too. Sometimes, the words become too distracting and I have to listen to stuff without any words at all. Two soundtracks I found very good for writing are: The King Arthur soundtrack King Arthur (2004) Full Soundtrack - YouTube and the Last of the Mohigans soundtrack Movie STD - The Last of The Mohicans - Main Title - YouTube

I will say, for two of my characters, I seem to come back to these songs the most.

Possession, by Sarah McLachlan for my character, Rue, Sarah McLachlan - Possession - YouTube

and Field of Innocence by Evanescence for my character, Sami "Field Of Innocence" - Evanescence - YouTube


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 6, 2017)

Boy, do I have a lot to get around to listening to now.


----------



## RedAngel (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Vaporo (May 7, 2017)

Well, not much of a music person, so I don't really have a theme song for for my writing itself, but I think I have one that embodies how I feel when I'm trying to write:


----------



## Mythopoet (May 7, 2017)

ooo, also this:


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 7, 2017)

Mythopoet said:


> ooo, also this:



The author of Seraphina said she listened to this while writing (among other songs.) I oughta give this a listen already lol...


----------



## Gryphos (May 7, 2017)

For me it's gotta be this. The energy, the frustration, but also the optimism. It's a song I often listen to to get myself in the zone for writing — calling for the Muse, as it were. Plus Nick Cave is just generally great.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 7, 2017)

I pick this one. Because it has lots of longing and I also feels trapped in regards to my writing in some ways. In fact I feel that my writing is often just beyond reach behind bars and doors due to my other commitments that can't let go off, and so I sometimes wonde if I actually want to really write in the first place.

Ja Nus Hons Pris by Owain Phyfe - YouTube

And I'll also put in this, because I really love to write regardless of how seldom it is nowadays and its how I feel about my, almost non-existant, writing.

Annwn- douce dame jolie machaut - YouTube


----------



## RedAngel (May 7, 2017)




----------



## valiant12 (May 7, 2017)

My main villain in a nutshell.


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 7, 2017)

For some scenes in my story, I prefer Morrowind's "The Road Most Travelled".


----------



## evolution_rex (May 8, 2017)

This is a song that stylistically matches my writing. It's sort of 'dark country' and tells the story of a murder. Some might recognize this as the theme from the television series True Detective


----------



## psychotick (May 8, 2017)

Hi,

Don't know how to post a song here, but the one that sums up my writing life? - Wayward Son - Kansas

Carry on my wayward son
 There'll be peace when you are done
 Lay your weary head to rest
 Don't you cry no more

Ah

Once I rose above the noise and confusion
 Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
 I was soaring ever higher, but I flew too high

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
 Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
 I hear the voices when I'm dreaming,
 I can hear them say

Carry on my wayward son,
 There'll be peace when you are done
 Lay your weary head to rest
 Don't you cry no more

Masquerading as a man with a reason
 My charade is the event of the season
 And if I claim to be a wise man,
 Well, it surely means that I don't know

On a stormy sea of moving emotion
 Tossed about, I'm like a ship on the ocean
 I set a course for winds of fortune,
 But I hear the voices say

Carry on my wayward son
 There'll be peace when you are done
 Lay your weary head to rest
 Don't you cry no more no!

Carry on,
 You will always remember
 Carry on,
 Nothing equals the splendor
 Now your life's no longer empty
 Surely heaven waits for you

Carry on my wayward son
 There'll be peace when you are done
 Lay your weary head to rest
 Don't you cry,
 Don't you cry no more,

No more! 

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Simpson17866 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## bestellen (May 9, 2017)

I've been listing to the Children of Dune soundtrack.


----------



## valiant12 (May 9, 2017)

Simpson17866 said:


>



Awesome song.


----------



## evolution_rex (May 9, 2017)

I think the original version by Tears for Fears is superior. 

Here's an orchestrated piece that I absolutely love and I tend to listen to it any time I'm trying to write a deeply emotional scene. It's certainly the absolute most emotional piece of music I've ever listened to.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (May 15, 2017)

The mood created by this piece and the one I'll post next is close to what I'm striving for in part in my WIP.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (May 15, 2017)

The second mood piece I said I'd post:


----------



## Aurora (May 15, 2017)

valiant12 said:


> Awesome song.



Lorde is great! I don't listen to music when I write though. It's distracting. Wish I could!


----------



## evolution_rex (May 18, 2017)

The Hands of Fate Part 1 and 2 from the film Signs is another emotional piece of music I listen to while writing. Part 1 is amazing because it goes from scary, to somber, to revelation, to heroic action all in one piece, and part 2 is amazing because of how beautiful it sounds. What makes it all even more great is that it's essentially the same small motif constantly repeated.

It's great music for a scene where 'things all come together' during the climax/end.


----------



## LRFrancis (May 18, 2017)

I have a turntable in my home office and quite a varied music collection. 

Currently I'm listening to Hans Zimmer: The Classics and a couple of old Drum n Bass 12" from the mid nineties!

Time - Hans Zimmer

Hans Zimmer - Time (Inception) - YouTube

Alright - Funky Texhnicians

FUNKY TECHNICIANS...ALRIGHT (REMIX) - YouTube

PS, sorry couldn't figure out how to embed the videos as writing on my phone!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 24, 2017)

I have a lot to get around to listening to now.


----------



## Malik (May 26, 2017)

My laptop has been drinking. Not me.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 26, 2017)

Malik said:


> My laptop has been drinking. Not me.


I hate it when that happens...


----------



## evolution_rex (May 26, 2017)

Just about everything Pink Floyd is great for writing, especially if I'm writing science fiction. It's hard to pic one song that captures that but I'll post the one I (probably) listen to the most:





I also often listen to their album _Animals_, which is a bit of a Animal Farm inspired story. Probably would be great for writing a dystopian story.


----------



## Lisselle (May 27, 2017)

Great thread! 

I love Audiomachine, Two steps from hell, Howard Shore (The Lord of the Rings Soundtrack), and the World of Warcraft soundtrack. 

One of my favourites, Nameless Heroes, by Audiomachine...


----------



## Lisselle (May 27, 2017)

Another favourite is Tides of War, from the Warlords of Draenor, World of Warcraft soundtrack. 

Warlords of Draenor Soundtrack - 19 - Tides of War - YouTube


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 27, 2017)

Lisselle said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I love Audiomachine, Two steps from hell, Howard Shore (The Lord of the Rings Soundtrack), and the World of Warcraft soundtrack.
> 
> One of my favourites, Nameless Heroes, by Audiomachine...



I love this track.


----------



## evolution_rex (May 27, 2017)

Animal Collective's bizarre style is definitely inspiring to me. I listen to this all the time.


----------



## Relothius (Jun 2, 2017)

Best heroic battle theme for me that almost fit in any kind of settings






Also I listen to my favorite Two Steps From Hell tracks as well when I imagined a big important battle
1. United We Stand, Divided We Fall
2. SkyWorld
3. Creation of Earth

I kinda want to make an action game right now hehehe


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know about it representing my writing, but one song I've been listing to a lot while writing...
Country Joe McDonalds - Vietnam Song
There is a little bit of swearing at the beginning... Give me an "F"...
It give the right sort of attitude.


----------



## Alyssa (Jun 4, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6QUMYQEO_9g

I should probably write something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princessbljack (Jun 20, 2017)

If I was to choose a single song to represent my work it would be...

X-Japan - Art of Life


----------

